# Most Dominant player to wear #33?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I was looking through some old college basketball magazines, and I noticed many of the greatest college baskteball players wore #33. Begs the question - Who was the most dominant player *(not named Jabbar/Alcindor)* to wear #33?

BTW if ya vote & post, I'll rep ya and get ya a few thousand uCash points.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Patrick Ewing?


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

There is no question. The conversation starts and ends with Lew Alcindor, who is arguably the most dominant ever...regardless of uniform number.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^I agree... so I changed it


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

To me Larry Bird is always one of the greatest college basketball players because he did so much with so little. Sure Magic beat him but Magic's team was better and Larry was a beast all by himself...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Shaq!

Shaq in his prime was a beast that could not be guarded


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*College Career:* Consensus All-American in 1978 and 1979 and the Sporting News Player of the Year in 1979 ... TSN All-America First Team in 1978 and 1979 ... graduated as the fifth all-time leading NCAA scorer (30.3 ppg) ... *ISU compiled a record of 81-13 overall and 50-1 at home in his three years ... led ISU to the 1979 NCAA Finals* ... John Wooden Award winner in 1979 ... also attended Indiana University, and Northwood Institute, but did not play. Scored over 40 pts. 15 times, 30+ pts. 49 times, 20+ pts. 87 out of 94 games.

:jawdrop:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

jalen5 said:


> Shaq in his prime was a beast that could not be guarded


_*see Christian Laettner_


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> *ISU compiled a record of 81-13 overall and 50-1 at home in his three years ... led ISU to the 1979 NCAA Finals* ... John Wooden Award winner in 1979 ... also attended Indiana University, and Northwood Institute, but did not play. Scored over 40 pts. 15 times, 30+ pts. 49 times, 20+ pts. 87 out of 94 games.


Was he doing all this against good competition? BTW, how many teams got into the NCAA Tournament in '79? And how did ISU make it in? Won their conference? Oh, and does someone have a link where I could see who they played to get to the title game.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I think it is Shaq with Larry close behind.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Im gonna go with Bird even thou he played at ISU the guy was just dominating and bringing a team like ISU to the final four and winning the Wooden Award at ISU is just insane imo..


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

TM said:


> _*see Christian Laettner_



Are u seriously trying to compare Shaq and Laettner?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Your quote...



> Shaq in his prime was a beast that could not be guarded


During the 1991-1992 season, Laettner's Duke team played in a highly talked-about matchup against Shaq's LSU squad. Shaq's Tigers lost by 10, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm quite postive that Laettner bested Shaq and slowed him down quite a bit. So, no I'm not comparing Shaq to Laettner. I'm saying that he *could* be guarded, and he was by the best college basketball player in the past 15 years.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i still select shaq aswell


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> Your quote...
> 
> 
> 
> During the 1991-1992 season, Laettner's Duke team played in a highly talked-about matchup against Shaq's LSU squad. Shaq's Tigers lost by 10, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm quite postive that Laettner bested Shaq and slowed him down quite a bit. So, no I'm not comparing Shaq to Laettner. I'm saying that he *could* be guarded, and he was by the best college basketball player in the past 15 years.


Yeah, this man is correct. In my life, I never remember any college player being as good as Christian Laettner. The man is in a league of his own. Back to Back National Titles and just a WILL to win. His statline from the famous Elite 8 game against Kentucky in 92 says it all.... 10/10 FG, 10/10 FT. Perfect, just like that last shot.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

TM said:


> Your quote...
> 
> 
> 
> During the 1991-1992 season, Laettner's Duke team played in a highly talked-about matchup against Shaq's LSU squad. Shaq's Tigers lost by 10, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm quite postive that Laettner bested Shaq and slowed him down quite a bit. So, no I'm not comparing Shaq to Laettner. I'm saying that he *could* be guarded, and he was by the best college basketball player in the past 15 years.



My fault man...in the 1st post of the thread, I didn't read where the guy had said COLLEGE BASKETBALL...so I was responding taking everything into consideration, including pros...yea, I agree, Laettner was a great college player but obviously not pros, haha. If we're talkin college performance, I don't know who to take b/c everyone listed was great...IF we're talking most DOMINANT in NBA, I'm takin Shaq


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

jalen5 said:


> IF we're talking most DOMINANT in NBA, I'm takin Shaq


I totally agree 

By the way, I put up 108 with Larry Legend in a March Madness 2006 game against my friend yesterday, therefore, this discussion starts and ends with Larry Bird. :biggrin:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll say Shaq, but the best #33 in my heart is Alonzo Mourning.(Yeah, I know he wore it in NBA... But he is awesome.)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

what # did he wear in college?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Since I was too young to remember Larry Legend at ISU, I'd have to go with Shaq since I saw too much of him in the SEC... now excuse me while I go vomit.


----------



## ben I.U. fan (Jan 26, 2006)

Larry the legend. no ?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I say Shaq.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Based on college play exclusively, it has to go to Larry Bird.

As far as Laettner, TM is right. Hurley was out against LSU (injured against UNC), Shaq missed key FT's (as per usual), Laettner buried some 3's. Duke won by 10.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

IMO, of those guys, Ewing did the most to dominate and control the game... Thompson forced the other team to play his game, and few were better at it than Ewing... Jamison and Hill both had great teammates (Carter and Laettner, etc). Shaq had dominating stats after his freshman year, but he didn't change the game like Ewing IMO... Bird and Magic were both great, but I don't think either changed the flow as much as Ewing, although Bird was often able to do his thing regardless...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Based on college play exclusively, it has to go to Larry Bird.


Go on.....


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

TM said:


> Go on.....


If I must.

I love Bird...but it doesn't end there. The transformation of Larry psychologically was amazing over his career. He went from not being able to attend IU because he was too "shy" to being the cockiest player in the L. Declaring he'd win 3 point shoot outs (possibly my favorite line ever heard). But that has nothing to do with his college legacy, it just points out I'm biased. This guy was extremely close to never even realizing his basketball potential.

Bird ranks 5th all-time in scoring in the NCAA. 30.3ppg, 4.6apg and 13.3rpg over 3 seasons. That's an insane line over 3 years, not to mention solid shooting, and a crazy 81-13 record while he was at Indiana State. He overcame King's heart attack right before the season started, and still led the team to the title. He picked up the Naismith and Wooden, and led a mediocre team to the championship game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Bird ranks 5th all-time in scoring in the NCAA. 30.3ppg, 4.6apg and 13.3rpg over 3 seasons. That's an insane line over 3 years, not to mention solid shooting, and a crazy 81-13 record while he was at Indiana State. He overcame King's heart attack right before the season started, and still led the team to the title. He picked up the Naismith and Wooden, and led a mediocre team to the championship game.


Other than the NCAA Tournament, did ISU play anybody worth mentioning?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

TM said:


> Other than the NCAA Tournament, did ISU play anybody worth mentioning?


They're in the MVC. It was strong enough competition that despite recording the great record I posted earlier they only won the conference tournament in '79. In '77 and '78 Southern Illinois and Creighton won. The conference competition was decent, but they only received one birth to the tournament. Southern Illinois made it in '77 (went to the 2nd round) and Creighton in '78 (lost to DePaul by 2). In '79 NMSU and ISU made it. It's not a powerhouse conference, but then again they don't get poewrhouse supporting casts.

The team surrounding Bird was pretty bad. Indiana State didn't recruit fantastic compliment players, they didn't have the resources of a UCLA. It really works both ways, while a player at UCLA at the time played better competition, they also had better teammates and better training.

ISU was a #1 seed. They knocked off good competition in Arkansas and DePaul by 2 points each game.

The question was more about players though, wasn't it?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

No, I was wondering about both, players and teams. I knew what kind/size of conference ISU came from and just wondered if they were compiling that kind of record against cupcakes or if they were actually beating some people. I figured that they had to beat at least a few decent teams on route to MSU. I was somewhat aware of the guys Bird had to play with, and you're right, that makes his performances even more amazing.

No doubt, the guy was great, but any time I'm debating the "greatest...." when it comes to college basketball's all-time players, I generally don't include Bird in the Top 5. Funny thing is that always included on my list a guy like Pistol Pete. Maravich never even made it to the tournament, let a lone a title game. I guess Bird is just as worthy though.

BTW, I just went back to the first page of this thread and noticed that I didn't include Alcindor. :laugh: Bottom line is that I agree with you, I just wish he had won that title game so this could be a little easier.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Magic deserved the title game, MSU was a better team. In my mind, the best team won.

I read somewhere in the thread Kareem wasn't included. So Bird's my second choice.

The teams ISU faced in conference weren't bad at all, which is part of the reason why they only made the tourney once of Bird's 3 years. In my mind, an argument can be made for all players on this list. However, I feel, Bird did the most with the littlest amount of surrounding talent. The MVC deserved more than 1 birth each year into the knockout stage, which in turn pushed you into the tournament.

Unfortunately I couldn't find an exact copy of ISU's game schedule for those years, so I'm not sure what teams they played against out of the conference. They beat some solid teams in the tournament though.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm not exactly sure how Antawn Jamison or Grant Hill got on this list - great players but not to the others caliber


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I'm not exactly sure how Antawn Jamison or Grant Hill got on this list - great players but not to the others caliber


...and someone actually voted for Jamison. :clown:


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

suprised no one has said Magic yet. I'll go with the Magic Hour.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I'm not exactly sure how Antawn Jamison or Grant Hill got on this list - great players but not to the others caliber


I took TSN's Top 100 college basketball players magazine printed about two years ago, and included who ever they had. That's how.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> I took TSN's Top 100 college basketball players magazine printed about two years ago, and included who ever they had. That's how.


Fair enough - I thought you had taken Antawn just to appease UNC fans who would unjustly call you bias.. (Jamison must have been low on the top 100?)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

100 I think. Hill wasn't much higher.


----------



## Brett Winstead (Sep 1, 2006)

Ah, basketball opinions. We all have one but let me state for the record that mine is correct! It is Larry Bird and I will tell you all why. If we are talking about the most talented players, let's compare Bird with Shaq and not really consider anything but talent. It does not take talent to move people out of the lane with your big body and make layups. It takes bulk size and lackadaisical NBA refereeing. It does not take talent to shoot barely 50% from the free throw line to the point where your own coach takes you out when the game is on the line. It does take talent to shoot 50% from the floor from all over including 3 point range against faster and more athletic defenders. Bird could not jump higher than a turtle and did not have any speed and his butt poked out and yet he was the greatest small forward (or power if he played it) who ever played the game. He had that sweet shot that made opponents worry and when they doubled him, he found McHale or Parrish and thus the championships. Yes, Shaq has one some too but he did it with Kobe and crazy physical play inside that would not have been allowed 30 years ago and should not be now. Bird could not be left alone for a minute from anywhere on the floor while Shaq is only a threat inside. There really is no comparison between the 2 if you really think about it. 

Brett Winstead
chairman - World B-ball 3 point contest
http://www.threepointchampion.com


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^I don't know that he was even the best to wear 33 at his own school


----------



## Hiro! (Sep 10, 2006)

dominant when he was in college or what? if in college i think its patrick ewing.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

college


----------



## southhampton (Mar 2, 2004)

Larry Legend was amazing from what ive since. I think he is in the running for most dominant in any any number.


----------

